
How Uber’s Autonomous Cars Will Destroy 10M Jobs by 2025 - zkanter
http://zackkanter.com/2015/01/23/how-ubers-autonomous-cars-will-destroy-10-million-jobs-by-2025/
======
ramblerman
Why the need to focus on the negative: "DESTROY 10M Jobs".

Jobs will be lost, yes. Yet everyone will enjoy the same service as before at
a _safer_ level.

In essence nothing is lost. Human beings won free time. I really hope I live
to see the day where we stop idealizing the fact that everyone has a job.

------
peterchon
If only the elected officials would see it the same way.

